# Need help stocking 15Gallon FOWLR



## mianaMW (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi, okay so i got this 15 gallon tank cycled for about a month. im using a HOB filter and a small resun skimmer as well as a resun wavemaker. About 3-5kg of live rock and 2" depth of sand(actually its crushed coral...mybe)

So far the inhabitants are:-
1. 1" blue regal tang
2. 1.5" foxface
3. A pair of 1" green chromis

Generally my fishes are still shy and i dont see them swimming around much excpt for the chromis pair. So i was thinking should i add some more fish to make them abit more lively or well any suggestions? 

this is the list of possibilities:-
1. cleaner shrimp
2. turbo snail
3. one more blue regal tang?(the same size)
4. schooling the chromis?
5. A 1" six-line wrasse
6. Coral Beauty

BTW i know the blue tang and foxface will outgrow the tank so when they do, I'll just transfer them to either of my 65 Gallon tanks.


----------



## njudson (May 21, 2009)

I think the shrimp would be a good addition. I find mine very interesting to watch. Please don't add another large fish.


----------



## mianaMW (Feb 22, 2010)

Okay thnks, so no more large fishes. What fishes do you suggest then?


----------



## njudson (May 21, 2009)

What about a green clown goby?
http://liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+2124+159&pcatid=159

or maybe a firefish?


----------



## mianaMW (Feb 22, 2010)

okay im considering the clown goby. it would perfectly fit in well with my tank. A firefish im not so sure because i heard they like to jump out of aquariums, unfortunately mine doesnt have a lid or cover. Btw would schooling the chromis be a good idea?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

mianaMW said:


> Hi, okay so i got this 15 gallon tank cycled for about a month. im using a HOB filter and a small resun skimmer as well as a resun wavemaker. About 3-5kg of live rock and 2" depth of sand(actually its crushed coral...mybe)
> 
> So far the inhabitants are:-
> 1. 1" blue regal tang
> ...


Please bring the Regal Tang and the Foxface back to the fish store. These fish are not suitable for a 15 gallon tank. They grow rapidly and within a month you should have them in a tank of at least six feet in length... Leaving them in such small quarters will compromise their immune systems, and not give them ample hiding space, effecting their territorial behavior. 

Regal Tangs can grow to be over a foot in length as adults, and reach 75% of their adult size within the first year, sometimes sooner than that. These fish *need* *six feet of tank to swim in* at the least. No ifs ands or buts. A 65 gallon tank is only 36" in length. One swipe of that fish's tail and he is across the tank.

Foxface are also free swimmers and I would suggest a tank at least five feet in length. They don't grow as large as the Hippo, but still over 6" isn't uncommon. 

The responsible thing to do here would be either buy a six foot tank or return the fish to the store.


----------



## mianaMW (Feb 22, 2010)

oh,okay thnx for the heads up. i've been thinking of making a custom made aquarium by end of this year measuring 36"x30"x30" using 10-12 inch glass. That's around 135 Gallons, i've already come up with the design and cost. Do u think that'l be big enough for when these fishes grow to adult sizes?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I think that you should return those two fish if you don't have a six foot aquarium running by June 30th. They grow faster than you think and like I said, reach 75% of their adult size in the first year, if not more. Plus the tank will need time to mature (probably about six weeks), so there is more time lost.

Please re-home these fish in a six foot tank as soon as possible.


----------



## mianaMW (Feb 22, 2010)

okay thanks for the advice!


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

I definitely agree with Wake!!! You should return the Tang and Foxface.


----------

